# Cockatiel Names?



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am getting a baby lutino Cockatiel next month. I am trying to think of names for her. Well I think its a her but we arn't 100% sure so a trigender name would be nice. Does anyone have any ideas?
She is the baby tiel on my icon. That pic was tooken a few weeks ago.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

For those of you asking why do we think its a girl, the answer is because of this website. 
http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html
The mother is a pearl pied and the father is a whiteface split to lutino and if you bring that mix up on this website it says the baby tiel has to be a female lutino split to pied whiteface.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know why but the name chewy come to mind! 

Although I like the name: suki, molly and freckles hehe


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi again, 
I sadly got some bad news after I join this forum today. I got a email stating that my baby tiel died this morning at the breeders. Not sure what happend but she has offered me another tiel or my money back. I was really set on a lutino but all she has left are normal greys. I will be thinking about what to do and update everyone as soon as I know.
R.I.P Lil Tiel


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh no poor little baby im so sorry, i wanted a lutino as i like a yellow birds but iv got cookie and he looks adorable to me, lucky is a normal greyand your not the first im telling that there is nothing wrong with grey tiels its the bird them selfs that counts whats underneath it matters. I couldnt care less if my tiels was bright orange and had black dots all over them, sorry taking it a bit far now  lol


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your tiel
Could you go back to the breeders and meet the babies on offer? I chose both my original birds as they were adorable even in a cage full of tiels. See if one takes your fancy, and if not then wait for a yellow one later. I have only had greys as they have had such winning personalities, but if you have your heart set on a certain colour then wait (or get a grey now, and a companion different colour later, then another colour, then another grey....)


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well finally some good news. I am getting a 6 month old male cinn. Cockatiel on Sunday. Hopefully this works out better. I guess maybe it all happend for a reason. And also to answer your questions no I have nothing against greys. I love greys just as much. I just wanted a lutino again cuz the one I had when I was a kid was a lutino and I really miss him. It does not matter their color, its their personality that matters to me. But I found this little baby male who is a cinn and it was not that he was a cinn but it was due to everything I was told about him. He seems to be a very loving playful smart baby tiel who the breeder says I will love even know hes a little older than the other babies. 
Now I need a name for him. Any ideas?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here is a list of ideas http://www.cockatiel.org/fun/birdnames.html
I understand as i had a yellow budgie when i was a kid which he on my website and iv got a yellow budgie now so i think thats why i wanted them so badly as iv had 3 tweetys


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well we finally got our baby tiel this past Sunday BUT we have a little suprise. Not only did we come home with the baby cinn but we came home with an adult grey also. The cinn is 5 almost 6 months old and the grey is 4 years old. They are both so hand tamed and friendly due to being hand fed and handled since day one of their age. I will post some pixs. Oh also the Cinn's name is now Snickers and the greys name is now Freddy.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All they are adorable


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks yours are too!


----------

